# I can't make my kind up.



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey guys.

So the wifey's ds3 (stormtrooper apparently) is in for a wee warranty repair on the paintwork. I requested a courtesy car and lo and behold they gave me this. 






























It was filthy when I collected it so I had to Hoover and wash/BSD it lol. Satisfies the ocd side of my being.

I really can't make my mind up as to whether I like it or not. I think the true test is whether I would spend my money on one. At the minute I'm not really sure. It's a C4 Cactus 1.2 petrol turbo 3 cylinder which is pretty gutless to be honest. It's averaging about 48mpg over the past 100 miles so it's good in that respect.

The heater controls, satnav, dab radio, eyc are all controlled through a central touch screen. It's very user friendly but I'd rather have buttons. It's like when you pick up the tv remote, you can locate buttons in the dark. You can't on a touch screen.

One thing I will say is that the seats are possibly the most comfortable I've ever sat in. Build quality is very good and there are no rattles or squeaks at all.

Any thoughts guys and gals?

Cooks


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

IMO, awful.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Any thoughts guys and gals?
> 
> Cooks


Like its name (Cactus) it's distinctive, that's for sure! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks good from the front, looks horrible from every other angle 

It's also one of those weird crossover size cars that I hate with an absolute passion


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I know what you mean. Imo it needs a decent engine and 4wd.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Here's a couple of the interior. It has a squareish steering wheel, a bit like the Austin allegro.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

That looks pretty tidy, although like you I'm a button man . 

I think audi have got dashboards perfect, with just a few buttons and the spinning knob thing


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No really don't like them

Chocolate on the door, squinty eyes

One went past me today and turned heads for all the wrong reasons lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

One of the guys at work said they should fill the door quilts with custard, then when someone knocks it with their trolley, it'd erupt like a boil lol.

He also told the old joke about the difference between this car and a hedgehog...... I'd say you can guess the rest.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Fugly


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I like the roof rails. Needless to say if that's what I like most about the car I'd not have it on the drive.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Got to applaud Citroen for being different though when many cars are just the same.

I like it for that.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Citroen designers when they designed this thing:

_Distinctive? Oui. Ugly? Oui. Weird name? Oui. Basic shape of a turd? Oui...... C'est fantastique!!_


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like it for not trying to be German


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I really like these things! Perfect car for "the wife" who doesn't get detailing. No carpark dings, easy to drive, economical. The perfect a to b car for modern life I guess, with no pretentiousness either.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

dont mind it too much, probably not something id buy but in that colour scheme looks ok, the white with brown panels or this yellow is one step too far for me though

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...&radius=1500&page=1&postcode=pr30us&logcode=p


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a Marmite car.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

It's a car for people who don't 'really' love cars like us lot but want something 'different'.

I see it being an attractive proposition for many people.

In a few years when they're really really cheap, I can see even owning one as a general workhorse, park it wherever you like in the car park, etc..

Personally, I think it's a good concept and I've seen quite a few on the roads, they stick out and seem to be getting quite popular, just like every other car I tend to see is an Evoque.

People like different.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Cooks, I really like the front of these and the interior looks bang up to date too. Pug and Citroen have always had comfy seats so good to know they are keeping up the standards there.

I really detest those "panels" they have down the sides though. I don't suppose they do an option without them?

I passed one only yesterday on the road that was a pale creamy/beige colour and the panels were the same - still looked fugly to me tho.

I see the dilemma though - apart from this one thing it would be a yes from me..


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Could you make the pics bigger, I can't quite see them!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I actually really like it. I think its a bit different and looks miles better than a boring family chariot like the old C4 Picasso!

My brother is really thinking about buying one and I can see why!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

For some reason this car reminds me of this song..

"My minds telling me noooo, but my Body...My Body is telling me YeeeeEEESSss"


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I like really like the Cactus - hats off to any manufacturer who does not conform to the norm

What do we want? - sales
What do people want? - anything with a German badge, that automatically makes it best in class

Thats total crap - people are drip fed that what everyone needs in their life is anything with a German badge on it - sadly most people believe it without question - I'm not saying that the German manufacturers do not produce decent cars - they do but isn't it nice to be able to not follow the sheep who just trot off and buy German without questioning why?

Theres a lot of research going on at the moment - shows clearly that the number one reason why people will move from one manufacturer to another is design - there are an increasing number of people who want to break out from the monotony of capable but dull design and hats off to Citroen for daring to be different

The fact that it is selling well beyond expectations kind of suggests that they are thinking along the right lines


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

andy665 said:


> I like really like the Cactus - hats off to any manufacturer who does not conform to the norm
> 
> What do we want? - sales
> What do people want? - anything with a German badge, that automatically makes it best in class
> ...


You're right Andy.

When I worked for Citroen, it was around the Launch of the DS3, DS4 etc... everything, including the ethos of how to treat customers, was provide them with an amazing experience to remember.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm going to say yes to this on the basis that Citroen have actually had the audacity to manufacture something abit different....I mean how dare they.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I really like the Cactus, it's quirky but also very affordable. It's nice to see a new car that isn't a bloody boring box on wheels!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Only new car I'd be buying right now, love them and I'd want one in the most F off colour scheme going; I only wish it had hydropneumatic suspension.

Oh, and side wheel drive and a gear lever made from celery that's mounted on the roof. Now you have a proper Citroen. C'est Perfect!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

It's growing on me tbh. I was googling it earlier and there are some really cool modded versions, esp those with big proper 4x4 all terrain wheels!

Here's a couple of the inside.

















I love the layout of the auto as it has a quasi bench seat and push button transmission.

Cooks

Cooks


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I quite like that it's unusual, I don't like the big random slabs of plastic.

I don't want pillows glued to the outside of my doors!


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, back to black sales will be through the roof with these things! I kind of dont dislike it but i would take a juke over this, dunno why because they are both ugly! I think its because todays cars ALL look the same, eg focus astra golf civic corsa clio fiesta transits hyundais all have the same shapes it is very boring...

But having thought about and rembering the c3 i owned, god help any man who owns one of these after the warranty runs out, you have been warned!


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

I quite like them, my other half isn't so enthusiastic.

I have the latest version of the C4 Picasso so I have the same type of touch screen for the heater, radio, sat-nav etc. Mine doesn't have a CD player but I do have 2 usb sockets and an 8Gb hard drive, another thing that proves they're looking to the future. They're definitely not afraid to go out all out to make something different and have some neat touches.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Take the crappy black bumpy plastic off the side and I think the outside would look ok


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Some of you might be onto something...I've just done this in Photoshop.

Original...










Photoshopped....


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

@Starbuck88 - Jamie, can you also remove the rectangular headlights and lower it a wee bit?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> @Starbuck88 - Jamie, can you also remove the rectangular headlights and lower it a wee bit?


Ofcourse...I'll have a go later


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Oooh I'm so excited. Lol. 

Cheers bud. 

Cooks


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Ok, a little more feedback . 

MPG is averaging 47.8 over approx 200 miles. 

Things I like. 
Sat nav dab radio, Bluetooth, comfy seats. 

Things I don't
It's so under powered. Keeping up with traffic is fine. However, trying to overtake is dangerous without a crystal ball. The dab radio frequently cuts out so I've reverted to good old fm. You can't adjust the fan speed without changing the interface on the screen. I'd like a wee separate knob for that, in the same way that there's a knob for the radio volume. The Bluetooth streaming takes forever to change songs and the list function just doesn't work. 

One thing that I really miss us a rev counter. I never thought I used it so much, but especially getting into a small engined 3 cylinder petrol car from a diesel I find it hard to tell what the engine is doing, that and the fact that the throttle has absolutely no feel, this all results in some interesting starts........ 

Will update as the weekend progresses. 

Cooks


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Ofcourse...I'll have a go later


Oh if you can change the shape a bit, add a V12 and change the colour - OMG it looks like an Aventador! :lol: :lol: :lol:

In all seriousness it looks a lot better without those panels. what is the point of them? I know poeple have said it will protect the paint from scratches, etc etc, but I just don't get this at all.

Are we saying that these panels are completely scratch rsistant? will they not fade or crack after a couple of years in the sun/cold?

What it looks like to me is the car has had a really bad fall off its scooter and mummy has put a dirty great plaster over it!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> @Starbuck88 - Jamie, can you also remove the rectangular headlights and lower it a wee bit?


Any Good?












SBM said:


> Oh if you can change the shape a bit, add a V12 and change the colour - OMG it looks like an Aventador! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just for you SBM... 










haha


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Brilliant Starbuck88!!! Where do I place my order? I'll sell the house to have one! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Starbuck88 said:


> Any Good?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should be working at Citroen Starbucks, you did a much better job at redesigning this Cactus. :lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Now that looks much better chum lol. Good job. 

Whoever said the camera never lies obviously didn't know you Jamie lol. 

Cooks


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

So Cooks,

Are you still undecided on the Cactus?
Apart from those panels I like it and the picture of the one you have at the moment, where the panels pretty much match the car, are a bit easier on the eye.
:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Me and my wife have got one in white with brown Airbumps and we love it.










We've got the 1.2 automatic and although it can be slow it's never felt like it needed more power for day to day driving, as long as you change down for overtakes it's fine. The DAB radio has been flawless for us, even living in an area where the signal isn't great. As for adjusting the fan speed or temperature you can do this by pressing the temperature at the top of the screen, it brings up a pop-up window for you to adjust it without leaving the current menu.

A few people have remarked on it being ugly or "stupid" but they were generally fat buggers wearing tracksuits so that's fine by me.  It's comfy, easy to drive, practical, cheap to run and stands out in car parks amongst rows and rows of silver BMWs and VWs. I can also fit my bike in the back with the seats down and the front wheel off which is a bonus.

The only thing I don't like about it is the Airbumps can be a pain to keep clean as they pick up water spots really easily! I've tried punching them though and they definitely absorb impacts easily :lol:

EDIT: The Citroen garage was also fantastic to deal with, the salesman was very helpful, very friendly and didn't pressure us at all. He even got a customer's car in to make sure my wife could operate the handbrake due to her disability.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

@Lloyd71 - any chance of a pic or two of the gear selector and handbrake arrangement. It looks like the auto has a bench like front seat. 

@SBM - Ben, I'll admit that it's growing on me. The comfort is amazing, and I love the fact that it's different and divides opinion. I'd still like to have a knob to adjust the fan speed instead of having to navigate to a different screen, albeit via a shortcut. 

The staff in the Citroen garage have been incredible. Regular updates and just very easy to deal with. The Service Manager Simon phoned today to say that the DS3 will be delayed as the body shop weren't happy with the way the door turned out. Now that's a refreshing change. 

Roadside motors in Lurgan, so far, are doing an excellent job. 

Cooks


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Thats really good to hear Cooks.

Have a great weekend. IA bit more time with the Cactus will help you make your mind up buddy


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cookies said:


> @Lloyd71 - any chance of a pic or two of the gear selector and handbrake arrangement. It looks like the auto has a bench like front seat.


The gear selector on the auto is just 3 buttons below the central screen area, R,D and N. The front seats form a bench if the centre armrest is folded up and the handbrake is a large handle like arrangement just in front of the center of the bench. The lack of clutter makes it feel like a sofa in the front!

I'll get some photos for you tomorrow before I get to work :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's a few photos I took this morning, we opted for the 'chocolate' cloth interior upgrade.

Front seats with the armrest up:









Front seats with the armrest down:









Automatic gearbox controls and handbrake:









Overall shot of the front bench:









It's worth noting that the automatic gearbox is an automated manual and it takes a few years to change between gears sometimes.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Only the French could concoct a thing like that & get away with it. When I first saw one outside a showroom I can't repeat on here what I said when I looked at it!  :tumbleweed:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

That looks class @Lloyd71 . I love the armrest and handbrake arrangement. It's just different and I like different. 

Thanks for sharing the pics mate. How are you finding the ownership experience?

Cooks


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cookies said:


> That looks class @Lloyd71 . I love the armrest and handbrake arrangement. It's just different and I like different.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics mate. How are you finding the ownership experience?
> 
> Cooks


So far it's been excellent. The car still feels special to drive and everyone who gets in it ends up loving the interior. My parents were sceptical at first but now they want one! They've been out for a while now but can still turn heads; I still hear the odd person making a comment about it and if I ever drive past a school as the kids are leaving they always stop and point at it which is fun.

As a daily driver the only things I can fault on it are the gearbox and the touchscreen. Sometimes the gearbox is too slow for the situation, for example when trying to inch around a parked truck going uphill the other day it really struggled due to the poor hill hold control. The touch screen can also be unresponsive; (something noted by many reviewers) it recently took me 6 attempts at pressing it to turn the stop-start mode off despite registering the press (audio feedback is on for button presses but can be turned off)

We went for the Flair so we've got almost all the kit and so far it's been excellent to use all of it besides the touch screen issue noted above. The reversing camera is great, the parking sensors work well, the Bluetooth is great for streaming Spotify and the sat nav and cruise control work exactly as expected. I also love the windscreen wipers having washer jets in the wiper and not the bonnet, it saves a lot of washer fluid and stops the screen from getting too messy. It might be a pain when it comes to replacing the blades, though! There's also the obvious Airbumps which seem to divide opinion quite dramatically; I think they're a fantastic idea myself. It's really nice to not have to worry about where you park it even though we're in huge disabled bays most of the time.

Overall both me and my wife love the car for it's sheer practicality and usefulness without any snobbery but it's certainly a Marmite vehicle. We love it and we've converted a few people at work to loving it too but there are still people out there who will laugh at the car on the high street. If you can put up with that to have something genuinely different and interesting then it's a great car. If everyone stuck to what we knew we'd never find out what interesting things we can genuinely come up with!

EDIT: For anyone saying it's needlessly big it's about the same size as a Ford Focus but it weighs the same as a Fiesta. It's hardly a Range Rover!

Hell, there must be a reason Top Gear magazine placed it amongst much more expensive cars as one of 'The best cars in the world right now' and something they'd spend their actual money on:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

You mention the Gearbox. 

I used to sell Citroens and the EGR boxes, we all had a bit of a negative feeling towards them and disliked any vehicles that were traded in that had them.

If you drive with them serenely and some people even take their foot off the accelerator about when it's going to change gear, it really smooths things out.

Most people jump in one and just floor it everywhere and expect it to behave like a proper auto and when it jerks and hesitates etc they immediately dislike it thinking it's either a rubbish autobox or something is wrong with it, however if you treat it like a manual that has someone else doing the clutch and moving the gearstick (which is what it does for you) you understand that it's actually a clever system and a damn damn damn sight cheaper when things eventually go wrong with it.

My opinion, I'd own a car with it any day of the week, just got to know what you're dealing with like anything.

People are always afraid of what's different.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

It only took me a couple of days to get used to it and to change my driving style accordingly but they're still the worst automatic gearboxes I've ever used (although, as you say, they're not like fully automatic gearboxes which saves money). The auto box in the old Kia we had was fantastic, super fast gear changes and super smooth, too. Hell, the auto box in our 26 year old Supra is still better than the Citroen system. I get that people are afraid of different things but when a 26 year old Toyota can do it better you have to consider that they might be doing something wrong.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The cactus is going back tomorrow. Having driven it for nearly 300 miles I reckon I'd need to have something a little more powerful than a 1.2. It's fine if tootling about but really doesn't have enough grunt for any overtaking. 

The touch screen is a bit temperamental too. On start up, occasionally it will start immediately, occasionally it will take about a minute and stays on the boot screen with the Citroen logo. 

I really miss the rev counter and never really thought I ever used it. Turns out I do. I think the issue is that I can't really feel what the engine is doing, and as its a bit alien to me, being a 3 cylinder petrol, it's something of a must. Apart from that it's actually been enjoyable driving something so different. 

Now the wrecked wheels that have been handed back to me on my car aside (see my Noooooooooo thread), it's nice to drive a different car for a few days. 

Cooks


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think if I were to use the car on dual carriageways or motorways I'd find it annoyingly slow but on the island we have 1 dual carriageway and it's less than 1/4 of a mile long. The screen being slow to start up has started happening on ours recently too, along with an intermittent DAB signal. I'm hoping it's just a firmware update issue!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like them, definitely a Citroen. 
There was one for sale at the dealership I bought the turbo tank from, the first thing my Mrs did was run up to it and start squashing the bumpy bits.


----------

